

How Optimum.net hijacks a browser request for jQuery from the Google CDN - grobertson
http://pastebin.com/n0HT35Jg

======
whitehat2k9
Can someone explain what exactly this does?

~~~
krapp
From what I can tell (which is not much), it searches the document for a
script tag calling jQuery from Google's CDN and then tries to load its own
payload by AJAX.

n(z) makes the ajax call (I think z is the url) (with a pretty nifty looking
stack of functions inside an array), r(y,B) builds html elements (where y is
the tag name and B is a text node inside the tag, and any subsequent arguments
are mapped as tag attributes), and that's as far as I got until it gave me got
a headache and decided life was too short.

